# A Real Nice Ten Pointer has showed up



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

The does have been coning in everyday and night and this guy has been by two different nights staying for over 10mins


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't wait till Saturday morning hoping to get this guy in range had him within sixty yards last sunday morning chasing a doe also had another big boy come down the ridge grunting with a doe.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck,nice deer


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

GOLDFISH said:


> The does have been coning in everyday and night and this guy has been by two different nights staying for over 10mins


Nice 10...still looks like a fairly young deer too.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice!!....Thing will be a pig next year! looks like he may only be 2.5 yrs old....im no expert just a guess!! good luck!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That would make your day, ( year) for sure. Let us know if he comes back.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We went to camp last weekend to get things ready for gun week. We took the sd cards out of the trail cams, and threw them in the laptop. The first picture was of a beautiful 12 point with a drop tine.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> We went to camp last weekend to get things ready for gun week. We took the sd cards out of the trail cams, and threw them in the laptop. The first picture was of a beautiful 12 point with a drop tine.


Sweet I have been told there was one with a drop tine running around our area I have not seen him though Good Luck !


----------

